# What's your costume for 2021? Here's mine...The Candy Giver



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

This is my costume for Halloween night to walk around the front yard, up and down the sidewalks etc to pass out some of the treat bags. Several kids don't always make it up to the porch. We'll see how many make it up to me 🤣 

The Candy Giver


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

What a friendly smile


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

restingWITCHface said:


> What a friendly smile


Thanks 😁 😁 😁


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

I am being a prequel Jedi this year...


----------



## DQ13 (Sep 22, 2020)

Oddly, I love Halloween and all that surrounds the event, but I never dress up...


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

OMG now I want to be the Candy Giver too!

I think...and this isn't certain, that I'm going to recreate my childhood spirit look. Ever the preconscious little thing I didn't want to be a sheet ghost, instead insisting on ghoulish makeup and chains. Based on the photo I have I think I was 6 when I devised this?

I don't have it on this computer, but it is up on instagram under @Trick_Or_Treat_Tabby


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks friendly enough!
I'm gonna be a Krampus.


----------



## The Corner of Carnage (Aug 28, 2016)

Luigi. My wife is going to be Mario and my daughter is going to be Peach.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I love the Candy giver. He reminds me of the Gentlemen in the Hush episode of Buffy. Very cool.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> This is my costume for Halloween night to walk around the front yard, up and down the sidewalks etc to pass out some of the treat bags. Several kids don't always make it up to the porch. We'll see how many make it up to me 🤣
> 
> The Candy Giver
> 
> ...


Yikes!! 👍 🙈 🍬


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Michael__Myers said:


> This is my costume for Halloween night to walk around the front yard, up and down the sidewalks etc to pass out some of the treat bags. Several kids don't always make it up to the porch. We'll see how many make it up to me 🤣
> 
> The Candy Giver
> 
> ...


Some sharp pointed gloves would add another layer of creep to this costume. I don’t know how practical it would be to reach in and grab treat bags with these on…but who needs practical when scaring trick or treaters?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

BromBonez said:


> Some sharp pointed gloves would add another layer of creep to this costume. I don’t know how practical it would be to reach in and grab treat bags with these on…but who needs practical when scaring trick or treaters?
> 
> View attachment 753508


I actually did look at those exact pair awhile back to add a little more flair and creepiness, but yes, I will actually need my fingers and hands to be functional 🤣 so I passed on them and will just use some driving/winter gloves I bought years ago. They'll help keep my hands warm too in case of a cold night. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## WickedTwist (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm going as Poseidon. Will post pics soon


----------



## Jessica.lucania (Sep 4, 2020)

That.Is.Amazing. 
And terrifying 😆

I am being the monsters bride and my husband is being the monster from Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Jessica.lucania said:


> That.Is.Amazing.
> And terrifying 😆
> 
> I am being the monsters bride and my husband is being the monster from Bride of Frankenstein.


 Thanks 😁 

Awesome! Love to see people dressing as the old classic monsters.


----------



## dylanh1999 (Aug 3, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> This is my costume for Halloween night to walk around the front yard, up and down the sidewalks etc to pass out some of the treat bags. Several kids don't always make it up to the porch. We'll see how many make it up to me 🤣
> 
> The Candy Giver
> 
> ...


I love it! Is that a purchased mask or something you made?


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

dylanh1999 said:


> I love it! Is that a purchased mask or something you made?


 It's a mask I bought from a Russian artist named Viktor Makov. He makes some pretty cool things. I purchased it in April.


----------



## Pablo0714 (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Hudson (Sep 12, 2021)

Michael__Myers said:


> This is my costume for Halloween night to walk around the front yard, up and down the sidewalks etc to pass out some of the treat bags. Several kids don't always make it up to the porch. We'll see how many make it up to me 🤣
> 
> The Candy Giver
> 
> ...


Marylin Manson vibe.


----------



## WickedTwist (Sep 29, 2021)

Here's a sneak peek of the armor I'm working on for Poseidon. 

Just one finished bracer right now..


----------



## MoreArtistThanEngineer (Sep 4, 2021)

OctoberDream said:


> I love the Candy giver. He reminds me of the Gentlemen in the Hush episode of Buffy. Very cool.


Those guys always gave me the creeps.


----------



## Mangle the ultimate (Oct 12, 2021)

I’m going as a rock

also if you see his and Halloween is over here’s someone ideas for next Halloween

Scooby doo gang as monster
A ugly nerd with pimples messed up teeth and gum in their hair

ugly Cinderella
A more troll like poppy troll
archaeologist cursed and turned into a mummy
eletricuted 80’s rock star 
And monster prom date


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm going to be a witch in purple velvet.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Going as a creepy scarecrow girl with half jack-o-lantern face paint.

This is my costume and inspiration picture





















Just gotta find boots to wear. Hoping to take first place in a costume contest!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Not going to lie, that Candy Giver is creepy as heck in the light, I can not imagine after dark!! It does have a Marilyn Manson vibe. That mask is stellar!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Daphne said:


> Not going to lie, that Candy Giver is creepy as heck in the light, I can not imagine after dark!! It does have a Marilyn Manson vibe. That mask is stellar!


Thanks 😁 Fingers crossed it'll have the effect I'm hoping for Halloween night


----------



## WickedTwist (Sep 29, 2021)

Procrastinated and ended up resurrecting an old costume. 

My fiance didn't want to wear all the makeup needed for Sally, so Jack's Mistress, a Black Widow.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

One of my new displays is a cannibal family chopping people apart. (I love the way some sentences I type on this forum sound). 

I am moving the display to the bottom of my driveway tomorrow night. My wife will be handing out candy. I will be dressing up as one of the dummy’s I have had out for the last 3 weeks next to my wife. As kids come up to the table I am hoping that I look enough like a dummy (honestly it the role I was born to play  ). That they don‘t realize I am real. I will be doing a jump scare as they reach to take the candy. 

Here’s the cannibal family, I will post my picture later.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

I said i would post my costume when i wore it so here it is









Hope everyone had a happy Halloween!


----------



## mikeymyers_aus (Nov 4, 2021)

Nome other than the bogeyman himself🎃🎃🎃


----------

